#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Guns 'n roses stage collapse Rio de Janeiro

## Hit the lights

Filmpje is gemaakt door de drummer van het voorprogramma (Sebastian Bach)
 :EEK!: 

YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Stage Collapse


Aan het einde van het filmpje kun je pas goed zien wat het weer met het podium heeft gedaan

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ongelofelijk, Zo zie je maar weer hoe snel en onverwacht er 'iets' kan gebeuren!

Zover ik begrijp (gelukkig) geen gewonden of erger.

----------


## 4AC

Heftig!
Jammer van de kwaliteit van de video, maar er valt nog te zien dat het hele gevaarte is ingestort.
Er komen golfplaten voorbij vliegen, die later in de video te zien zijn op de bovenkant van een truss-toren. Als 'dak' als ik het allemaal goed zie. Zeer gevaarlijk spul met die wind, geen wonder dat hij niet uit de vrachtwagen wil!

Ik ben zeer benieuwd naar meer informatie...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## qvt

Video is net verwijderd.. Ik had net een slechte verbinding dus heb t ff weggeklikt maar wat ik zag zag er behoorlijk heftig uit zomaar.

----------


## rinus bakker

Golfplaten op het dak....
het bouwmateriaal van de sloppenwijken in Brazilie ("favelas" meen ik).
Maar op een podiumdak? dat kan alleen nog in de 3e wereld.

Het doet me denken aan het dak van een beachpop van pakweg ? 20 jaar geleden.
Levensgevaarlijke messen of guillotines 
als ze van die hoogte door de wind meegepakt worden. 

"November Rain" was geloof ik een van hun songtitels.
Is dit filmpje er ééntje uit de oude doos?
Of is Axl Rose weer uit zijn ondergrondse kerkers gehaald (poen op!)
en is dit nog recent gebeurd?

----------


## Hit the lights

Hoi Rinus, 
niet uit de oude doos. Heeft afgelopen zondag plaats gevonden.

filmpje is idd net offline gehaald....

begeleidende tekst:
A scheduled *GUNS N' ROSES* show in a stadium in Rio De Janeiro on Sunday (March 14) was scrapped when heavy rains caused the stage to collapse. Although there were reports of a fatality, this eventually turned out to be false, according to a Twitter post from the band's frontman, *Axl Rose*. 

Video footage of the stage collapse (courtesy of opening act *SEBASTIAN BACH*'s drummer *Bobby Jarzombek*) can be viewed below.

Although *Rose* mentioned the possibility of rescheduling, at press time there had been no announcement of a new date.

*GUNS N' ROSES* began its 11-date South American tour on March 7 in Brazil, with shows scheduled through April 1 in countries like Ecuador, Uruguay, Chile, Peru, Venezuela and Colombia.

Een reactie die ik mocht lezen:
"Meh.....Axl would have made them wait in the pissing rain for and extra 3 or 4 hours anyhow.(That is, if he decided to show up in the first place) This stage collaps was probably a blessing in disguise."  :Big Grin: 


Gr.

Wilco

----------


## Hit the lights

Nog wel een foto kunnen vinden via Axl's (!) twitter (http://twitter.com/axlrose):

PHOTO OF RIO STAGE COLLAPSE: @axlrose @djashba @richardfortus... on Twitpic

Maar die zijn wellicht ook snel weer verdwenen.....

----------


## Yves

En hier is het filmpje weer!  

KLIK

----------


## jakobjan

And when the rain begins to fall...

Wateroverlast is volgens mij nog een understatement.

----------


## rinus bakker

Overlast is het misschien wel, maar dit soort buien zijn ook heel normaal in de tropen.
Dan valt er in een uur netzoveel als bij ons in een hele maand....
Maar bij hun is het tussendoor dan wel 3tot4 weken schitterend weer.
En met zo'n wolkbreuk moet je dus in die contreien rekening houden,
net overigens zoals wij in Polderanie met de zomerstormpjes moeten.

----------


## qvt

Dat is NIET fijn  :EEK!:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Heftig filmfragment! Ik kan me die stres helemaal voorstellen in de trailer waar ze schuilden. Ook het geluid van het instorten: kippenvel.

(En dat nog met lullige laptopspeakertjes...)

----------


## mhsounds

NIGHTMARE!!  :EEK!:

----------


## showband

wat je nu gaat krijgen...

reclame voor apparatuur. 
"zo degelijk dat ie het instorten van het podium in rio overleefde"

http://hermitcab.com/index.php?optio...d=47&Itemid=58

letterlijk:
*"The second style is primarily a super heavy duty touring road-cabinet version with all recessed hardware.
the Type xxx was designed for Guns ‘n’ Roses to use on tour.
Five of the Type xxx Cabs were used for Guns ‘n’ Roses' 2011 world tour.*


*xxx cabs survive stage collapse in RIO during Guns N' Roses South American Tour!"*

je gelooft het niet!  :EEK!:

----------


## Stefan-w

> En hier is het filmpje weer!  
> 
> KLIK



Er staat bij mij dat deze weer verwijderd is....

----------


## rinus bakker

Die dingen zullen vooral zo ontworpen zijn om 
de storm van verontwaardiging van teleurgesteld publiek te doorstaan,
als 'vriend Axl weer eens niet kwam opdagen of er veel te snel de brui aan gaf.
En doorstaan ze de ene soort storm is de kans ook groter bij de andere...

Overigens op die foto lijkt het toch vooral een PA-scaff-wing collapse 
en niet zozeer een _'stage collapse' _ zoalsvolgens dat bericht cq. die reclame.
Zeker als met _stage_ het podium, of met _stage roof_ de podiumoverkapping moeten verstaan, want die staat nog.

Er zijn steigers zo als het hoort - en er zijn slecht gebouwde en/of slecht geballaste steigers 
zoals bijv. deze PA-wings van G'n'R, de delay-towers bij Jammin (2007) of bij het LED-scherm van Pukkelpop.

----------

